# Aep 5/8-5/10



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Made our first camping trip to the stripmines for the year. Stayed in K and had a wonderful time. Got up there wed. morning and had pretty good luck all day. KILLED 'EM on thursday, my buddy and i catching about 45 apiece. Friday did okay as well, but not like thursday. Fished numerous lakes and all seemed to have a good bite going on. Only downer was listening to the generators growl at night. I cant imagine why folks go to a peaceful place like that and then have to run a generator. It would be okay if they weren't so loud everyone else could hear them too. But anyway........

A couple of quick questions.... notice some new signs stating that "this is not AEP recreation land" posted here and there. Especially on the gates. Any idea whats up with that?

And also, does anyone know why lake 52 is closed? And how "closed" it really is? I was looking forward to fishing it for the first time, but didnt want to take the chance.

Any info would be great

Blessings!!


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Pastor chris,
I'm glad you've had such good luck. Every time I go there, I get skunked. I see giant bass swimming all over, but can't entice them into biting. According to the rules that are attached to the permit everyone signs, generators aren't permitted between 10:00pm and 7:00am. I'm not sure who you could report them to, but if you wanted to pursue that route in the future, know that it's there. It stinks that some people will break rules for their own comfort, when it kills the experience for the rest of us. But hey, at least the fish were biting!

Dan


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds like you had a wonderful time. I have never stayed in K but it looked like a alot of people were in there when we were down a few weeks ago. Glad to here the fish were hitting good for you. We didnt have such good luck, partly due to the change in weather i am hoping! People have been using the Generators for a long time now for there own comfort. I didnt notice them running to much where we were staying but i knew they were there. Not sure why lake 52 was closed. We notice that for the first time as well. There are alot of private land owners that but up to AEP lands i do know that. I had heard that AEP sold camp N to some other private company. Dont know how true it is though.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Gentlemen,



Lake 52 is closed because it belongs to Consolidated Coal Co. Not AEP, and they have decided to close their land to the public. That is why you see signs that say Not AEP Recreation land. They are ticketing trespassers. There is a lot of land now closed that you used to be able to go on, so be very careful where you go, so you don't get a ticket. Heed all signs!
Campsite N will be closed for along time and may not ever reopen. They are going to start reclaiming the land back through that area and they want nobody in there.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggot---

Is the land going back to the old Q campsite belong to console enegry as well? Is that why they blocked that off? How long till AEP sells off all the land and no one will be allowed anywhere?


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

That whole lake 52 thing is kind of interesting, if you go by the new maps, which all of the carryouts have down there by the way, it is not in a restricted area, but the sign in woodgrove rd says its closed. I never went to the lake that way anyway I always used to get to it by walking out the buckeye trail. That being said, lake 52 is a very inconsistent lake and I have walked back there and had one of my best aep days ever and I have walked back there and struggled, more often the latter, and for a lake you have to walk 45-50 mins to get to, I haven't lost any sleep about that lake being closed.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I dont mind the walk, by way of the Buckeye trail, but i am not going to make the walk to get fined. There are plenty of other places i can walk to. I always thought it was fun to fish the lakes going back to 52. Kinda hard to walk around but it was fun at the time. I seen 2 guys putting a canoe in the creek that runs thru camp H. Any idea as to where they were heading to?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

You all ask such interesting questions that I hardly know where to begin...so here goes.

The maps that you refer to for AEP are about 5-6 years old. However it is the latest printing AEP has to offer.
OldCampsite Q is closed but there is rumor that old Campsite L area may reopen one day. Not for camping, just fishing and hunting.
All the land west of ST. RT. 83 from Windy Hill to Cumberland is closed. Some of it is posted and some is not. If you are in doubt about weather you should be on the land it is best to check first because they are giving tickets.
If you have questions about where you can and can't be you can try contacting Dave Dingy at
[email protected] 740-962-1205


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggot

Thanks for your info. Maybe one of these days we will run into one another in the wonderful town of Reinerville. I will contact Mr Dingy and make certain where i can and cannot go.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

there are new maps, it all looked the same for me but all the locals down there were saying that they are really pushing the new maps so that they can crack down on trespassing. If nothing else they are more colorful than the old ones.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I really don't mind them closing some area's. It just makes myself and my friends find new and better ones. There are hundreds of lakes and ponds and they are waiting to be found. Exploring is part of the lands down there. I just talked to a guy Sunday and he told me about a pond that I did not know about and it's pretty hidden. I can't wait to check it out. I'm going this weekend and I'll let you guys know how we did.


----------



## nitro1 (May 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I live in this area and are asking you all for help in keeping it clean. Please as you travel around this wonderland fishing, hunting, hiking ect....take an empty bag in your pocket and please pick up litter that others insist on leaving. I do this everytime I;m out. Thanks for all the help in this simple fix to keep this an enjoyable place.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

A quick question---when you guys are talking about tickets, is it the ODNR thats giving them out and also, how much is the fine. There are a couple of lakes I located on the satellite maps on the internet and am really wanting to check out, but I dont want to be shelling out megabucks if I would get into the wrong area. Any info on this would be great

Blessings!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggot

I can remember going into camp L in my younger days. That would be neat to see it reopened for fishing. There used to be a barn in that lake years ago. I am sure that is long going by now. Does anyone know about or if there is a lake back at the end of the creek that runs thru camp H? 

Nitro

i agree with you on the litter part. I always throw all my trash in the trash cans. I valueable trash like aluminum i just bring it home with me. Thats like money in the bank. Its to bad they dont have the old fire rings down there anymore but someone got the brite idea to load all them up and sell them for scrap.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

The AEP maps are not new maps!!!!! They are 5-6 years old. I hang out at The Quick ExChange store in Reinersville and I have handed out many AEP maps and permits for them.
THEY ARE AN OLD MAP.
ODNR and Morgan County Sheriff are giving the tickets. $250.00 per fine or more.
BE SURE YOU STAY ON LEGAL UNRESTRICTED LAND.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Do you work at the QuickExchange maggot?


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't work at the store but I spend a lot of time there, hanging with friends, swapping stories, lying, talking about recent Bigfoot sightings, that sort of thing. I am privy to the latest AEP dope and know a lot about the area.

In case you have not heard...we a had a plane crash here today around campsite C. Don't know to much detail except it was a small single prop. Hear say is that part of the plane crashed into a pond near the junction of 83 + 284. Its on all the news channels so watch for more details


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggot--

I bet that brought alot of attention to the stripe mines. You guys havent had that much attention since that fellow was shot and killed by the pond down by campsite K. You remember that? That was when that guy was going around killing outdoor sportsman. Sorry to here the bad news for the area. God help the rescue workers and keep everyone safe in the rest of the recovery.


----------



## optimalj (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Maggot, are these maps the same one you download from the website? cuz they are not the greatest.


----------



## maggot (Apr 12, 2008)

Maps are same online. Only difference is they are in one piece when you get them at store. Online I guess they come in four parts and you gotta tape them together.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I might see you this weekend maggot.


----------

